# Hilfe Graskarpfen



## Fischlifänger (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo Boardies |wavey: |wavey: 

Brauch mal eure Hilfe .
In unserem Vereinsgewässer ( Bin erst seit kurzem Mitglied )  wimmelt es von Graskarpfen , die Viecher fressen alles Grünzeug ratzebutz weg , so das die eigene Brut ( Hecht , Zander ...) so gut wie überhaupt keine Überlebenschance mangels Versteckmöglichkeiten hat .  
Nun mein Frage : Wie kann man den Biestern gezielt auf den Leib rücken .
Unser See ist 2,5 - 4 m Tief , 1/3 Kiesgrund 2/3 schlammig .

Dank euch schon im Vorraus


----------



## honeybee (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Hallo Fischlifänger

In unserem bekanntenkreis befindet sich ein Angler, der den Graskarpfen gezielt mit Salatblättern und Rosenkohl nachstellt. 

Wie er das allerdings anködert #c kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Hoad (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

kleine wasserkugel und langes vorfach und mit feinsten partikelködern füttern. so das eine große,schwebende wolke entsteht. kokosflocken sollen wohl ganz gut sein, habe ich mal gelesen. aber es gibt hier bestimmt noch ein paar profis, die die besser weiterhelfen können.


----------



## bernie1 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

AB - Prinzessin
http://www.karpfen04.de/html/graserangeln_1998.html
Schau dir den Bericht mal an
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## Killerwels (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*



			
				Fischlifänger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardies |wavey: |wavey:
> 
> Brauch mal eure Hilfe .
> In unserem Vereinsgewässer ( Bin erst seit kurzem Mitglied )  wimmelt es von Graskarpfen , die Viecher fressen alles Grünzeug ratzebutz weg , so das die eigene Brut ( Hecht , Zander ...) so gut wie überhaupt keine Überlebenschance mangels Versteckmöglichkeiten hat .
> ...



Was möchtest Du denn mit den Graskarpfen machen nachdem Du sie gefangen hast?

Gruß
Dirk  #c


----------



## bernie1 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/archive/index.php?t-4484.html
noch ein
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*



			
				Killerwels schrieb:
			
		

> Was möchtest Du denn mit den Grasskarpfen machen nachdem Du sie gefangen hast?
> 
> Gruß
> Dirk #c


 
ja genau
etwa zu UNS der CRF an den
NIXFANGTEICH bringen 
und 




Einsetzen#c 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Ich kann dir nur theoretisch weiterhelfen, da ich gerade meinen Fischereischein mache. Das Thema Graskarpfen hatten wir letzte Woche und da hab ich gleich mal nachgeblättert.
Graskarpfen sind schwierig zu fangen, da sie ausschließlich Pflanzen fressen.  
Man weiß, daß Graskarpfen den Köder unendlich lange untersuchen, bevor sie   
ihn mit ihren kräftigen Lippen ins Maul einsaugen.  

Um Graskarpfen landen zu können, braucht man sehr starkes Angelgerät, denn   
sie sind unermüdliche Kämpfer.  
Meine Frage - was machste denn mit denen, wenn du sie erwischt?


----------



## Killerwels (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann dir nur theoretisch weiterhelfen, da ich gerade meinen Fischereischein mache. Das Thema Graskarpfen hatten wir letzte Woche und da hab ich gleich mal nachgeblättert.
> Graskarpfen sind schwierig zu fangen, da sie ausschließlich Pflanzen fressen.
> Man weiß, daß Graskarpfen den Köder unendlich lange untersuchen, bevor sie
> ihn mit ihren kräftigen Lippen ins Maul einsaugen.
> ...



Hallo Fischmäulschen, Graskarpfen fressen nicht nur Pflanzen. Habe schon schöne Tiere auf Frolic, Fischboilies und Tauwurm gefangen.
Will nicht Klug*******n, nur hast Du jetzt auch wieder ein bischen mehr erfahrung  :m 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Danke Killerwels


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

.... außerdem bist du kein Klugscheisser - ich kann doch nur profitieren davon!


----------



## Killerwels (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> .... außerdem bist du kein Klugscheisser - ich kann doch nur profitieren davon!



Dann habe ich ja Glück gehabt  |supergri  #6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

mein Mann hat gerade am Telefon gesagt ich würde schleimen. Stimmt aber ned, denn ich bin froh wenn sich jemand im AB um Newcomer kümmert.


----------



## Killerwels (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> mein Mann hat gerade am Telefon gesagt ich würde schleimen. Stimmt aber ned, denn ich bin froh wenn sich jemand im AB um Newcomer kümmert.



Dein Mann ist Timmy, oder??


----------



## Fischlifänger (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

@ CRF´ler 

Die Jungs werden nach dem Fang nartütlich umgesetzt .
Ich Schlachte keine Fische ab !!!!!
Guckt mal auf meine Signatur .

@ all 

Danke für die Tipps ,
obwohl das mit dem Rosenkohl hat mich ganz von der Rolle gebracht


----------



## Fischlifänger (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

@ Hechthunter 

Die Viecher können gerne bei uns abgeholt werden .
Sofern euer Teich nicht bei Killerwels in Mönchengladbach liegt ,
da hätt ich nähmlich als eingefleischter FC - Fan so meine Schwierigkeiten |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## dirkbo (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Fischlifänger
Warum bist Du ein C&R Gegner? Wenn ich fragen darf ... #6

Sorry habe ich falsch gelesen Du bist gegen C&R Gegner...richtig? |supergri


----------



## Killerwels (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*



			
				Fischlifänger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hechthunter
> 
> Die Viecher können gerne bei uns abgeholt werden .
> Sofern euer Teich nicht bei Killerwels in Mönchengladbach liegt ,
> da hätt ich nähmlich als eingefleischter FC - Fan so meine Schwierigkeiten |supergri |supergri |supergri



Ein Kölner?????  :v  :v  :v 

 :m


----------



## Fischlifänger (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

@ dirkbo 

Richtig , und Verdammt Stolz drauf |wavey: |wavey: 

@ Killerwels 

JOOOOO


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

@Killerwels

neeee mein Mann ist Nick_A


----------



## bernie1 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Für den Karpfenfischer, den Karpfenzüchter, die Teichwirtschaft und den Fischhändler bedeutet die Zeit vor dem Neujahrstag Hochbetrieb. Nahezu 20 % des Jahresumsatzes bei Frischfisch wird vor Weihnachten und Silvester gemacht. Dabei zeigt sich, daß der Silvesterkarpfen inzwischen zunehmend auch zum Weihnachtskarpfen geworden ist. Karpfen sind Süßwasserfische. Als Speise dienen verschiedene Karpfenarten, jedoch nicht alle. Zu den verschiedenen Arten zählen unter anderem Graskarpfen, Silberkarpfen, japanische Farbkarpfen (Zierfische), Riesenkarpfen, Wimpelkarpfen, Marmorkarpfen und Spiegelkarpfen. 


*Karpfen Rezept Rezepte*
Die Karpfenrezepte sind mannigfaltig, denn der Karpfen kann auf verschiedene Weise zubereitet werden. Er kann gebacken, gebraten, gekocht oder auch geräuchert werden. 

Das am meisten gesuchte Rezept ist:
Karpfen blau (ausgenommenen Karpfen nicht schuppen, ca. 10 min in Essig stehen lassen, wodurch der Karpfen die blaue Farbe bekommt, dann ca. 20 bis 25 min im köchelnden Fischsud aus Wasser, Gewürzen und weiteren Zugaben garen lassen)
Weitere Karpfenrezepte sind:
Karpfen gebacken (ausgenommenen Karpfen in zwei Hälften schneiden oder tranchieren, salzen und mit Zitronensaft beträufeln, dann die Teile in Mehl einlegen bzw. mit Mehl und Grieß panieren und in heißem Fett backen, bis sie goldbraun und knusprig sind)
Karpfen polnisch (ausgenommenen Karpfen schuppen, tranchieren und mit Essig beträufeln, in Mehlschwitze mit Bier, geriebenem Pfefferkuchen, Gewürzen und Suppengrün unter häufigem Schütteln gar kochen lassen, vor dem Servieren mit Salz, Pfeffer, Zucker und Zitronnsaft abschmecken)
Karpfen fränkisch (ausgenommenen Karpfen in zwei Hälften teilen und mit Salz, Zitronensaft und eventuell Pfeffer würzen, in Mehl wenden und ca. 60 min in Fett oder Butterschmalz backen)
Karpfen indisch (Karpfen in zwei Hälften teilen, die Filets salzen und mit der Grätenseite auf einem Backblech garen, anschließend mit einer Tandoorisauce aus Fischfond, Tandooripaste und Gewürzen sowie einer Joghurtsauce aus Joghurt, Olivenöl, Kümmel und Milch beträufeln und mit Salatherzen garnieren)
Karpfen in Gelee (Karpfen in zwei Hälften schneiden, die eine Hälfte entgräten, kleinhacken und mit Gewürzen und anderen Zutaten zu einer Farce mischen und umrühren, die zweite Hälfte in eine Form mit Gelee legen, die Farce darüberstreichen und mit Gelee völlig zugießen, das Ganze auf Eis stellen)
Karpfensuppe (Karpfen in einer Sud zum Kochenbringen, anschließend den entgräteten Karpfen in kleine Würfel schneiden, zur Fischbrühe neben Karpfenwürfel je nach Geschmack zum Beispiel Kartoffelwürfel, Tomatenstückchen, Paprikastreifen, Knoblauch usw. sowie Gewürze hinzugeben und die Brühe ca. 40 min köcheln lassen)
Als Beilagen der Karpfengerichte werden meist Kartoffeln und Kräuter empfohlen. Mit der passenden Soße wird das Karpfengericht ein richtiger Festtagsschmaus. Ein guter Wein dazu darf natürlich nicht fehlen.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## BadPoldi (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Hi,

@bernie1 ob das zum fangen hilft? 
außerdem schlachtet sie keine, das manche das einfach nicht akzeptieren können...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## bernie1 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

BadPoldi
aber nach dem fangen.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## Kurzer (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Moinsen,|wavey: 

Graskarpfen fangen|kopfkrat ? Viele machen da Experimente am Wasser so das mein Kumpel und ich vor Lachen nicht in den Schlaf kommen|supergri . Haben da echt schon die geilsten Dinger erlebt, dass glaubt keiner#d #q |supergri 
So mal unter uns Pastorentöchter, ne kleine, durchsichtige Wasserkugel, nen Vorfach von nem Meter länge und Schwimmbrot (ne Ecke von ner Semmel). Das ist einfach aber funktional.#6  Bitte nicht die Montage dauerhaft rein holen und auswerfen, der Fisch findet den Köder von ganz alleine. Übrigens geht ne Flocke an ner einfachen Posenmontage auch.#6  Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Gruß


----------



## ShogunZ (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Hallo zusammen!
Hier ein paar ehemalige Threads!
Klick mich! 
und hier! 
und noch einer von mir! 
Viel Spaß beim stöbern!


----------



## Achim_68 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Mais, Grashalme ( an der Pose ) 
Brotflocken (an der Wasserkugel)
Rosenkohl (Boiliemontage) damit hats schon ein paarmal geklappt! 
Aber Vorsicht - ein grosser Grasskarpfen geht ab wie Schmitz Katze! Da hat man ordentlich was zu drillen.......


----------



## Hechthunter21 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*



			
				Fischlifänger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hechthunter
> 
> Die Viecher können gerne bei uns abgeholt werden .
> Sofern euer Teich nicht bei Killerwels in Mönchengladbach liegt ,
> da hätt ich nähmlich als eingefleischter FC - Fan so meine Schwierigkeiten |supergri |supergri |supergri


 
komme darauf gerne später nochmal zurück ...
wie weit ist es denn ca. zu Dir bzw.dem See?!

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## darth carper (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Graskarpfen sind genauso zu fangen wie richtige Karpfen auch!
Der beste Köder ist stark gesüßter Hartmais, angeködert als Maiskette am Haar und mit gelbem Schaumstoff oder Kork zum Auftreiben gebracht.
Reichlich anfüttern (Graskarpfen entwickeln einen Riesenappetit und können einen Futterplatz sehr schnell leerräumen) und dann sollte es eigentlich klappen.


----------



## Kurzer (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Achim hat absolut Recht, wenn Du nen dicken Brocken an der Rute hast pfeifen die Biester meistens los wie Torpedos. Darauf solltest Du vorbereitet sein damit Du die Karpfen nicht verlierst beim Drillen. 

Gruß


----------



## Fischlifänger (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Hai Leute  |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey: 

Dankschee für die Unterstützung  :l  :l  :l 

Zur Info , bei uns im Gewässer lassen sich die Viecher bis kurz vorm Ufer ranziehen wie ein kleiner Satzkarpfen , aber dann geht die Post ab . 

@ Hechthunter 21 

Wir sind in der nähe von Heidelberg zu finden .

@ killerwels 

Merke : In 6 Tagen erbaute Gott die Welt , am 7. ruhte er , am 8. ging er fischen und am 9. erschuff er den 1. FC Köln !!!!!!! 

@ bernie 1 

Wie kannst du nur ???? #d  #d  #d  #d  #d  #d 
Ich kann doch nicht essen , was ich liebe . :k  :k


----------



## bernie1 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

AB - Prinzessin 
Augen zu und durch..................................
Nur von Wut wirste nicht satt|bla: 
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Mmmmh, das mit dem Umsetzen wird aber auch ein Problem. Die sind äusserst empfindlich, verlieren schnell Schuppen, und längere Zeit Überwasser überstehen sie auch nicht. Hoher Sauerstoffbedarf und auch Temperaturschwankungsempfindlichkeit.

Selbst mit Abhakmatte und sofort zurücksetzen hatten wir schon einige Problemfälle.

Nur mal so nebenbei.

Fangen kann man die auch prima mit Boilies.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Petrich (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Sind es richtige Graskarpfen (mit Schuppen) oder Marmorkarpfen (ohne Schuppen). Marmorkarpfen sind reine Planktonnfreeser sie zu fangen ist schwierig. Richtige Graskarpfen fressen nicht nur kraut und Schilf sondern auch das was ein Spiegler auch frisst man fängt sie am besten mit Mais, Schwimmbrot und manchmahl auch auf Boilies und Frolic Ich würde sie bei großer Hitze mit Schwimmbrot fangen. Da es tropisch fische sind hast du jetzt aber null Chance, erst so ab Mai Juni denn ihr Stoffwechsel läuft erst ab einer Wasssertemperatur von 18 grad so ist es zumindest bei uns in Ostsachsen.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Der Graskarpfen ist ein allesfressendes wasserschwein wie die anderen karpfen auch.|supergri  ich hab meine drei bisher gefangenen auf made am grund gehabt.  davon zwei zehnpfünder, einer war ne rakete( 45 min drill) der andere wie ne leere aldi tüte ( 2 min drill). schmecken viel besser als die normalen spiegler. 

gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## Timmy (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*



			
				Killerwels schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Mann ist Timmy, oder??


 
 Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilfe..................................jetzt kams also doch noch raus.

 Liebe Smutje(das ist meine andere Frau), ich liebe Dich trotzdem, ich kann alles erklären, es ist nicht das wonach es aussieht...............


 Verzeih mir:l:l:l,

 Timmy|supergri


----------



## robertb (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Fangen kann man die Biester mit so ziemlich allem. Auch muffiger Mais ist ganz gut dafür geeignet. Wenn man sie mit Selbsthakmontage fängt muss man sehr vorsichtig sein, der Haken hängt meist in der Lippe. Unter anderem auch dadurch das sich ein Grasser wie ein nasses Handtuch richtung Ufer kurbeln lässt, realisiert der Fisch aber was ihm droht geht er meistens ab wie Harry. Wer da nicht vorsorglich schon die Bremse aufgedreht hat, hat das Nachsehen weil der Fisch sich in Null komma nix befreit hat. Wer nen Grasser fotographieren und wieder zurücksetzen will sollte ihn garnicht erst aus dem Wasser holen. Wie Holger schon erwähnt hat sind die Kerlchen ziemlich empfindlich, im krassen Gegensatz zu Ihrer Power


----------



## Reisender (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

@Fischlifänger

hallo meine :l  ich und die andern Veteranen, würden dir beim befischen der gräser ja gerne helfen (du wei?t wir sind gut) leider hast du uns noch nicht zum angeln an deinem verein eingeladen. also wenn du hilfe brauchst wir kommen gerne!!!du weißt wo du uns findest, und das wir schon gespannt auf dein verein sind.....:k 

ich bringe auch mein Rubby-Dubby mit, das funzt immer...:m |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Uwe_H (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

@Fischlifänger: Tja, jetzt haste Pech gehabt, muss ich wohl auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben...ich weiss jetzt nicht in welcher, aber in irgendeiner Nagelzeitschrift diesen Monats (Fisch und Fang oder Rute und Rolle) war ein risesiger Bericht über Graskarpfen drinnen...aber den brauchst du ja nicht zu lesen...lad uns ein, und ruckzuck sind die Fischlis alle weg (Reisender hat immer Hunger!!!) Wir setzen dann ein vegetarisches Rubyduby an, da sollste mal sehen wie die Tierchen beissen...und bei meiner ausgefeilten Drilltechnik, die sind schneller draussen als sie gucken können!!!

Vielleicht solltest du aber auch das Anfutter mit Lebensmittelfarbe grün einfärben...soll ja auch funktionieren...


----------



## Uwe_H (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Der Bericht über Graskarpfen XXL ist in Rute und Rolle 2/2005 zu finden, S.48!!!


----------



## aldiazubi (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

graskarpfen in leimen? im see? viele?


----------



## Fischlifänger (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

@ Reisender  & UWE_H 

Habt ihr überlesen das die Dinger raus müssen  |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat .

Sonst hätt ich euch doch schon längst eingeladen |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri .


----------



## Uwe_H (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

@Fischlifänger: Naja, natürlich sollen die raus....wenn der Reisende einmal mit seinen Käsefüssen durch den See spaziert springen die Karpfen am anderen Ufer von alleine raus!!!


----------



## Klo (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

auf graskarpfen kann man auch gut mit ner selbsthakmontage angeln.
fals nicht alzu viele brassen im gewässer vorkommen, solltest du hartmais
als köder und zum anfüttern benutzen. den hartmais einfach 2-3 tage 
in wasser tun und dann kurz kochen. der mais riecht dann zwar für angler
nicht mehr so gut aber graskarpfen lieben den säuerlichen geruch. beim anfüttern musst du nicht sparen. wenn das wasser warm ist fressen die 
so einiges(mehrere kilo!!!)


----------



## Ronen (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Also ich hatte letztes Jahr gute Graskarpfenerfolge auf  3 HONIGMAIS körner am Haar und 4er Haken.


----------



## alex4 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*



			
				Fischlifänger schrieb:
			
		

> @ bernie 1
> 
> Wie kannst du nur ???? #d #d #d #d #d #d
> Ich kann doch nicht essen , was ich liebe . :k :k



Und wieso dann C & R Gegner??
Das versteh ich absolut nicht!!!


----------



## SergioTübingen (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*



			
				alex4 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieso dann C & R Gegner??
> Das versteh ich absolut nicht!!!


 
C&R Gegner GEGNER


----------



## ball49 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

ich habe da mal ne frage und zwar wenn es regent dann kommen die fische doch an die oberfläche oder nicht ?


----------



## Flossensucher (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Hi,
Muss Vibra-Zocker recht geben, die Biester fressen einfach alles. Meinen Letzten habe ich als Beifang beim winterlichen Barschangeln gehabt. Der See war zur Hälfte zugefroren und es waren gerade mal 8°C (Soviel zur Jahreszeit und zur Temp.). Ich habe mit kleinen Putenfleischstückchen und mit Garnelenstückchen geangelt. Die Pute muss wohl verlockend gewesen sein. Allerdings im Winter sind sie etwas träger und veranstalten nicht solch ein Theater an der Rute (gilt auch für alle anderen Karfen) 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Janbr (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Hi Flossensucher,

herzlich wilkommen im Board.

Kleiner Tipp, schau mal auf das Datum wann der Treat aktuell war, bevor du antwortest ;-)

Gruss und viel Spass noch

Jan


----------



## Bettina (5. August 2013)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Hallo, wo sind die ? Ich könnte vier gebrauchen, da ich vor lauter Wasserlinsen meine Fische nicht sehe. Muss aber im Raum landshut sein (25 km Umkreis. Bettina


----------



## -GT- (5. August 2013)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Ich bezweifle das 8 Jahre nach Erstellung des Themas noch eine Antwort für dich kommt Bettina


----------



## Trollwut (6. August 2013)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Nen starken Popup in maisgeschmack und mit der Wasserkugel rausgeballert.
Übrigens schmecken Graser sehr geil, das eiznige Problem sin die Gräten, aber da hilft der wolf oder ne ordentliche Filetierung bzw. n großer fisch


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (9. August 2013)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

Tigernüsse   !!!!!!!!


----------



## Raapro (12. August 2013)

*AW: Hilfe Graskarpfen*

mais am haar


----------

